# Wyndham Panama City Beach damage ??



## ChristopherHM (Oct 10, 2018)

I know im asking this a little early as Hurricane Michael made landfall only a few hours ago. But does anyone have any info on the damage Wyndham PCB may have sufferered .


----------



## Roger830 (Oct 11, 2018)

Someone on TripAdvisor posted a Facebook video, it's over and hour long, so I skimmed it.

There is minimal damage along the strip.

At about 3:30 the pier west of the resort can be seen.

At 46:20 is Campers Inn, east of the resort, where many campers can been seen, after that it appears that a cell tower tipped. 

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?st...1821634855&refsrc=http://t.co/Xwibb3sfcS&_rdr


----------



## ChristopherHM (Oct 11, 2018)

Wow , thank you for providing the link . They pass in front of it at around the 30.24 mark . The camera is shooting through the front windshield at that time and the skybridge appears to be okay . Looks like the hardest hit areas were east of there . Panama City itself took a harder hit but even a few more miles east was basically a direct hit . Tyndall AFB suffered heavy damage from what i heard and Mexico Beach suffered almost complete destruction . So sad 

Prayers going out to anyone affected by this devastating Cat 4 storm . Stay strong !


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 12, 2018)

That is a really cool link, thanks.

In an aerial shot that I saw - even the tiki bar looks okay, pretty amazing technology.

Panama City is just devastated.  The trees are what strike me.  Looks like a war zone.

Prayers to all affected.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 12, 2018)

For what it is worth, Extra Holidays is showing the following reservation as available.  Did not actually book it.

Wyndham Vacation Resorts Panama City Beach
Oct 15-18

Your Reservation
Standard Rate
 

* Studio - 1 room *
*
$ 567.00
3 nights 1 adult*
Subtotal $ 567.00
Taxes $ 73.71
*Total* *$ 640.71*


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 12, 2018)

There is a message on myclubwyndham, the resort (temporarily) closed started Oct 8th.   

There are rooms available starting October 15th.   Base on pictures I've seen, I bet they open back up.   Panama City looks a lot worse off than Panama City Beach, IMO.  The bridge across St. Andrews bay is closed until the 14th (last message I saw).


----------



## cbyrne1174 (Oct 12, 2018)

Resort Weather Warning
Due to a mandatory evacuation and subsequent restoration efforts following Hurricane Michael, this resort will be temporarily closed beginning Monday, Oct. 8, 2018. All inventory for new reservations through Oct. 26, 2018, is currently on hold. We will provide additional updates as they become available.


----------



## silentg (Oct 12, 2018)

Do you think they will open up as a shelter? For all the residence that have lost their homes?
It’s absolutely devastating.
Silentg


----------



## Avislo (Oct 13, 2018)

No.  However, local residents that are Wyndham members may use the facilities for family and friends on a short term bases while they try and recover.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 14, 2018)

Wyndham PCB's Extra Holidays page (https://www.extraholidays.com/panam...ch?lid=gglloc&promoid=google-business-listing) has this:

*Temporary Resort Closure*

This resort is temporarily closed due to Hurricane Michael and expected to reopen on Oct. 15, 2018. We will provide additional updates as they become available.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 16, 2018)

They are closed, they say maybe they'll open up the 21st. 

I had a reservation to checkin tomorrow (the 17th) it was cancelled around 2pm today. 

The resort is not open to the public.  Owners may not use the facilities. 

They said they have very minor damage, specifically mentioned very minor water damage, and they are trying to get inspected so they can reopen.  

The city is on a 'boil water' alert.  But that is not that unusual for Panama City, anyways (so that part doesn't surprise or alarm me).


----------



## Tyles Davenport (Oct 16, 2018)

Had a reservation to check in on the 21st and it was cancelled today.  A VC said they may not reopen until November 1st.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 19, 2018)

Tyles Davenport said:


> Had a reservation to check in on the 21st and it was cancelled today.  A VC said they may not reopen until November 1st.



That has to be better then Royal Vista who is still repairing damage from last years hurricane.  I did manage to book a 2 bedroom for fourth of July week, so they are taking reservations.  I assume that means they don't think they will be out of commission for that long.


----------



## chapjim (Oct 19, 2018)

Richelle said:


> That has to be better then Royal Vista who is still repairing damage from last years hurricane.  I did manage to book a 2 bedroom for fourth of July week, so they are taking reservations.  I assume that means they don't think they will be out of commission for that long.



Your 4th of July week is at PCB or Royal Vista?

I have several January & February 2019 reservations at Royal Vista.  Didn't think they were still in a recovery mode there.

As for Panama City Beach, I just canceled weeks starting October 27 and November 3.  My renter was uncertain about going and some other issues came crashing in for her.  Had a Points Saver on the 10/27 reservation.  I started to cancel it on-line but got the warning that I would lose the points.  Called a VC and got the points back in an instant.


----------



## Richelle (Oct 19, 2018)

PCB.


----------



## Sandi Bo (Oct 21, 2018)

I just got back from PCB. We stopped by the Wyndham several times. It is in unbelievably good shape, as are most of the resorts on the beach.  It's missing a sign. There is a front (sliding) door that has been laying on it's side (looks like it just needs to be reattached). Someone said one of the pools has damage. The oceanside pool looks great to me.  The chairs need to be pickup up, hose down the deck, that kind of stuff.  I haven't seen anyone working on it.  The gate was messed up and it has been fixed.

Oh how I wish Wyndham could just be up front and honest.  I totally support helping out employees. There line is 'the resort is not open for guests'.  The resort is open. Most resorts on the beach are.  

The devastation across the bridge, in Panama City, is leaps and bounds worse that that on the beach side. The major issue on the beach side is the curfew, and that until Thursday, they were not allowed to serve alcohol as long as there was a curfew. They can now serve alcohol until curfew.  The curfew was originally dusk to dawn, it is now 10pm to 6am.  It's also been a pain for them not to have internet and have to hand write and call in credit card charges.  I believe there is still a boiled water restriction, bottled water is available by the cases.

I think a lot of the employees work across the bridge and many have lost their homes.  A best reason, IMO, for Wyndham not opening is perhaps allowing their employees to recover.  Dates for reopening schools are in November. Several schools are storm damaged and students have to report elsewhere. 

I think a soft date for reopening is around Oct 26th.  I see reservations can be booked starting Nov 3rd. (Trust me, a confirmed reservation means nothing). I guess whatever Wyndham decides, not sure who makes these decisions and what the true facts are around why they aren't open.    I find the terminology on the resort page 'the resort will reopen when the area can support tourism' interesting.  If the tourists aren't coming, why not allow the disaster assistance workers to stay there.

Enough said.  Disgusted, frustrated, moving on.


----------



## Avislo (Oct 21, 2018)

Or any other member that does not care about the tourism aspect of Panama Beach.  A disclaimer on that tourist activities may be limited or closed would be sufficient.


----------

